
Understanding F1 racing - harias
https://www.formula1.com/en/championship/inside-f1/understanding-f1-racing.html
======
rurban
If you need some technical insight, I've worked in HW and SW for testing and
optimizations for most F1 teams, built our internal knowledgebase and can
answer obscure questions. Mostly engine and transmission, not so much vehicle
and driver. But we simulated even those.

------
ColinWright
In case anyone is interested, here are the current "runners and riders" in F1
2018:

[https://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/F1_2018a.png](https://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/F1_2018a.png)

